# Book suggestions for my Dad, your typical nominal Christian.



## Augusta (Dec 16, 2008)

I want to send my Dad a book and I was thinking of Horton's _Putting Amazing Back Into Grace. _ I haven't read it so I only have reviews to go on but is sounds like it fits the bill. The bill being: some type of intro to reformed theology in everyday language so he will actually read it. I like the title of Horton's book because it's not threatening and it's ambiguous. 

He is from a charismatic background but now I think he only attends church very little and when he does it is probably a saddle back type church. He lives in Arizona most of the year and I have only seen him once or twice a year for the last 7-8 yrs so I have never gotten an opportunity to tell him what is going on with us spiritually. So this is kind of a trojan horse type of approach on my part.

If not that one are there other suggestions?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 16, 2008)

Ha. When I clicked on this thread, I was thinking of Dr. Horton's book. I haven't read it either, but would really like to see what those who have read it thought.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Dec 16, 2008)

Horton's book is good. We used it several years ago as a text in our Adult Sunday School class.

Along the same lines:

R. C. Sproul, Grace Unknown: The Heart of Reformed Theology, Baker Books, 1997


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr Horton's book is very good.

It sounds like this fellow has some knowledge. I might try "The Holiness of God" by Dr RC Sproul and see if he will engage you after he has read it.

Grace Unknown, post# above, by Dr Sproul above is excellent. It is re-titled "What is Reformed Theology"? now. I find the book very deep, almost overwhelming, even though it is a "high level" review, might be a challenge for him to engage it, as you describe him now.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 16, 2008)

I honestly believe that every Christian at one time or another should read Mortification of Sin by Owen. There's alot to ponder there!


----------



## Theognome (Dec 16, 2008)

Pilgrim's Progress, easily found in a high-quality binding, is always a great read for those in need of a spiritual kick in the head.

Theognome


----------



## Augusta (Dec 16, 2008)

I know my Dad won't read anything heavy at all. He is a simple guy. A genius as fixing things etc. but I think even _Pilgrims Progress _would, unless it was abridged in modern day English, be too heavy. I think even then the metaphors might be lost on him. 

I want him to hear the gospel in simple language, like they mostly do on the White Horse Inn. I have heard so many of Horton's monologues that I can almost guess most of the content of PABIG. I would like to hear from someone who has read it or something like it that would give the doctrines of grace, the gospel, in simple terms and be interesting.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 16, 2008)

Theognome said:


> Pilgrim's Progress, easily found in a high-quality binding, is always a great read for those in need of a spiritual kick in the head.
> 
> Theognome



Good call. That would be another that i would consider required reading!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 16, 2008)

I second Sproul's Holiness of God - or, for another angle, how about "Saved From What?" by Sproul? Short, but effective. 

Anyone know anything about Packer's "In My Place Condemned He Stood"? Looks interesting for this kind of gift.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved _Putting Amazing Back Into Grace_. I read it when I was newly Reformed, and it was very helpful. I also once used a portion of it to lead Devos at the old school that I taught at--a Charismatic Assemblies of God school--and it was decently received.

ETA: But I also love Sproul and think he is very accessible. 
Have you considered_Now That's a Good Question_? _Now That's a Good Question_

There are a lot of reviews of it on the Amazon site. Plus, on Amazon, you can search inside the book. If you keep clicking "Surprise me" for more pages showing some questions and his answers, you can see if you like his answering style.


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 16, 2008)

_Holiness of God_ would be good. You might think Piper too, because of his clarity, passion and openness to charismatics. _Life is But a Vapor_ might be good. I wouldn't do The Dangerous Duty of Delight or Desiring God because they could be misunderstood if someone is shallow. They might take it as license to pursue personal pleasure.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for your suggestions. I went to Amazon and read portions of Horton's Amazing Grace and went ahead and sent him that one. I pray that God might bless it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2008)

Horton's new book AND new DVD (!) for "Christless Christianity" is excellent.

Amazon.com: Christless Christianity: The Alternative Gospel of the American Church: Michael, Horton: Books 

Hoo-boy, read the reviews!

Robin


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Isn't it wonderful to be able to have this kind of input in people's lives!

This season can be used to give things that point people toward their need of Christ (whether believer or nonbeliever).

For those who keep ignoring or rejecting, you are giving them every opportunity to hear and learn of Christ, and to engage you about it. It's almost as if you are heaping piles and piles of condemnation upon them for their rejection of Christ, and His commands too, which is sobering.

This is a form of evangelism. There is reward in well doing.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 18, 2008)

John MacArthur has a book about Christmas. Here is the link:
Amazon.com: Miracle of Christmas, The: John F. MacArthur: Books


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 18, 2008)

I remember reading Chosen By God, by RC Sproul, when I was first becoming introduced to reformed theology. The impact on my thinking was significant, and the reading was pretty easy.

So that would be my suggestion.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 18, 2008)

Horton's book is a good suggestion. I believe you've done well there. There are also good short introductory works to the reformed faith by both Boettner and Warfield. I believe both of these are available online if you search for them. I believe Warfield's is titled, "A Brief and Untechnical Statement of the Reformed Faith". And Boettner's is called simply "The Reformed Faith". Both are relatively brief and written for the uninitiated. 

May God bring to fruition your desires and prayers for your father.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 18, 2008)

John MacArthur's "Hard to believe" that book brought me tot he PuritanBoard!


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll put a plug in for my pastor's new book and recommend *The Prodigal God* by Tim Keller. It's short, inexpensive and directed at "moralistic" Christians.


----------

